# 1970 GTO Pitman Arm who to go with? what brand?



## michaelrj9 (Jan 25, 2010)

Looking for suggestions on where to get the pitman arm for a 70 GTO with power steering.

Any brand better than the other?

Looking for something in the $75.00 or below range.

Don't need the $150-$250 rare parts ones. :eek2:

I was hoping to find a company that has a lifetime warranty but it seems like most don't say or they are only for a year.

Any suggestions?

Any luck with the ones on eBay for 59.99 shipped?

Thanks


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

You mean Idler Arm? The Pitman Arm is a hunk of steel with no moving parts. I would think there is no need for a Pitman Arm warranty.

Pitman Arms are available at Rock Auto and you can get OEM models there.

Pitman Arms are only $75 at Ames Performance and other places as well. 

Dan


----------



## michaelrj9 (Jan 25, 2010)

dan woodland said:


> You mean Idler Arm? The Pitman Arm is a hunk of steel with no moving parts. I would think there is no need for a Pitman Arm warranty.
> 
> Pitman Arms are available at Rock Auto and you can get OEM models there.
> 
> ...


Thanks,
I was talking about the pitman arm. I just wanted to see if anyone had any experience with certain brands.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

pitman arm attached to the steering gear box, idler arm attached to the passenger side frame rail. Should be able to find either with a lifetime warranty from most parts stores.


----------



## michaelrj9 (Jan 25, 2010)

Rukee said:


> pitman arm attached to the steering gear box, idler arm attached to the passenger side frame rail. Should be able to find either with a lifetime warranty from most parts stores.


That's my point, local box store auto part stores like Auto zone, Advance, or Oriley usually give you a lifetime warranty on their parts but they consider these parts "rare" and are want 175.00 for it. :eek2:

Catalog companies for our cars want $69.99 and up to $120.00 but don't have the lifetime warranty. 

I know the pitman arm should last a long time hence no need for a lifetime warranty but I do know there are some companies better than others (on any auto parts in general).

I'll prob just go with one of the catalog companies.


----------

